# [SOLVED] Samba 4 nie działa z Windows 7

## robertsurma

Męczę się z tym już jakiś czas, może macie jakieś sugestie.

Chciałem za pomocą Samby udostępnić folder publiczny, tak aby każdy mógł bez autoryzacji pobierać z niego pliki. 

Tymczasem, Samba 4.1.12 nie widzi udziałów Windows 7 Ultimate, a Windows 7 nie widzi udziałów Samby. Firewalle wyłączone, obie maszyny są w tej samej grupie roboczej i tej samej klasie IP. Co dziwne, ta sama konfiguracja sprawdza się w relacji do Windows XP.

```
# cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

netbios name = acer-i3

workgroup=3bird

security=user

interfaces = wlp3s0

map to guest = Bad User

usershare allow guests = yes

server signing = auto

[publiczny]

comment = Folder do uzytku publicznego

path=/home/publiczny

browseable=yes

guest ok = yes

available=yes

public=yes

read only = yes

hosts allow = all

create mask = 0755
```

----------

## halvmork

```

security = share

guest ok = Yes

```

Sprawdź takie ustawienia.

----------

## robertsurma

Począwszy od Samby 4, wartość "share" została wycofana. 

Ale sprawdziłem - bez zmian, nie dziala.

----------

## halvmork

Faktycznie moja wersja samby to

```

*  net-fs/samba

      Latest version available: 3.6.24

      Latest version installed: 3.6.24

      Size of files: 33323 KiB

      Homepage:      http://www.samba.org/

      Description:   Library bits of the samba network filesystem

      License:       GPL-3

```

Sprawdziłem i udziały są widoczne dla windows 7, czy downgrade nie wchodzi w grę? Jest dostępny samba-4.1.13.ebuild może wyższa wersja zadziała.

----------

## robertsurma

Znalazłem rozwiązanie problemu, który leżał po stronie Windowsa.

W celu ochrony antywirusowej, w Windows była wyłączona opcja "NetBIOS over TCP/IP". Po włączeniu jej, wszystko działa jak należy w Sambie 4, na tych ustawieniach, które podałem na samym początku.

Tak więc działa, choć nie rozumiem do końca dlaczego NetBIOS musi być po TCP/IP (jakby ktoś to mógł ładnie i prosto wytłumaczyć, byłoby fajnie).

----------

## mir3x

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetBIOS_over_TCP/IP

Jak nie działało wcześniej, to może działało po adresie ip ? Jak to wogle sprawdzasz że działa lub nie ?

Tak tylko zgaduje patrząc na pierwszą linie konfiguracji z netbios name, że może nie widziało nazw komputerów - ale ogólnie działało po podaniu ip.

----------

